# Blue Water Bahama Briefing for the Gulf Bottom Fisherman.



## philthefish (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks much to prsumner, me and my Cobia 31 are headed to the Bahamas (weather permitting) the first week in July. Ive got down/out riggers, a 2 sets of 2 30W with 50lb high-stretch momoi and 80b clear leader. Got a couple of yozuri's, islanders, surface plugs, cedar plugs, a small bird, small set of crimps and some wire. Other than that, I basically don't have a lick of sense what I'm doing when it comes to trolling or getting fish to eat out there. 

I've started a bit here - and about the only thing I can troll and catch things on are stretch 30's.

So, if anyone would be willing to send me a vetted link to a 'bahama blue water for dumbasses' site, I'd take it. I know for sure one thing - I either need to have my rigging done for me at the shop or I need to buy the right tools - because I sucked pretty badly... But even what/how the rigging should be done would be a good start. Also trolling speeds?

I don't need to catch marlin - a few fat mahi would make us just as happy.

Thanks fellas!


----------



## torreyislandkid (Sep 11, 2012)

Have you checked any of the book stores in town or Amazon. Lots of how to for natural bait rigging and artificial rigging. If your really serious then look for how to make baits. Good luck to ya.


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

*rigging*

A couple of hours on the net, viewing youtubes and perusing articles should give you some good tips to rig ballyhoo successfully and other trolling technics. Saw a good article from Salt water dedicated to catching mahis on weed lines. So much infos out there, take notes and practice before your trip. Please share your trip with us when back, definetly on my bucket list to tow my boat over there and go across.
Have a safe trip.


----------



## philthefish (Aug 10, 2009)

Ok folks, well I'll do some research and post up and good links I find. I think at a minimum I need to able to properly troll a pre-rigged ballyhoo, an islander, a cedar plug and maybe a trolling feather.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

Good luck. Oh, and buy some Bionic Brine for the ballyhoo and cover them with it for a good 12 hours before pulling them. Will last much longer.


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Buck Hall has a very informative book. Lots of good info on trolling, tricks, and technique.


----------



## philthefish (Aug 10, 2009)

*Bahamas Fishing links*

Hey folks, who's got the best prerigged ballyhoo? That's the last little bit I need before we are in the truck headed south. 

Departure is now 48 hours away. Found a bunch of great resources in addition to those mentioned here. I'm going to write it all up and then let you know how it all went down. In the meantime, I'm going to get back to practicing my Bimini twists.

Am I going to need trolling weights? I'm bringing my down rigger with planer... But wondering whether I need some weights to push some bits down a bit deeper. Planing on pulling a 4-5 line spread, 2 on outriggers, 2 out back, 1 down deep.

So far, I've been reading everything I can from George Poveromo. - http://georgepoveromo.com. Very helpful and:


 30 second Bimini (braid only) 




Strongest mods...
 Best mono Bimini: http://on.aol.com/video/winning-bimini-twist-for-mono-in-sfs-reader-knot-challenge-2013-517887405
 Best braid Bimini: http://on.aol.com/video/winning-bimini-twist-for-braid-in-sfs-reader-knot-challenge-2013-517887404
 http://www.saltwatersportsman.com/species/fish-species/four-choice-yellowfin-tricks
 http://www.saltwatersportsman.com/travel/bahamas/reef-dancing-bimini-style


----------

